# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget >  خطا در باز کردن پنجره

## reza10203045

سلام
من این کدها رو نوشتم
#include<gtk/gtk.h>
int main(int argc,char *argv[]){
GtkWidget *window;
gtk_init(&argc,&argv);
window=gtk_window_new(GTK_WINDOW_TOPLEVEL);
gtk_widget_show(window);
gtk_main();
return 0;
}
و وقتی خواستم کامپایل کم این خطا ها رو داد
reza@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ gcc 'pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk+-2.0' first.c -o first
gcc: pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk+-2.0: No such file or directory
first.c:1:20: error: gtk/gtk.h: No such file or directory
first.c: In function ‘main’:
first.c:3: error: ‘GtkWidget’ undeclared (first use in this function)
first.c:3: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
first.c:3: error: for each function it appears in.)
first.c:3: error: ‘window’ undeclared (first use in this function)
first.c:5: error: ‘GTK_WINDOW_TOPLEVEL’ undeclared (first use in this function)

میشه درباره این خطا ها و رفع آنها کمک کنید

----------

